# NEED HELP IN NJ



## thedigitale (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm entered in the NJ state championship next weekend, which was going to be my first competition. I had a few people coming to help out, and they all bailed. Now yesterday I pulled a tendon in my arm and I'm not sure how bad it's going to be next weekend, so competing on my own is basically out. Does anyone want to join my team and compete next weekend? I don't care how experienced you are, I just need someone that can be my right arm (literally... that's the one I injured).

If you're wondering, I'll be cooking on a Meadow Creek SQ36, offset stick burner.

I'm in Northern NJ, and ideally would love help loading up, but the competition is down South.

More info on the competition here: http://www.njbbq.com/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2016)

I am busy bit there are many Jersey guys here. I'll give this a Bump and I started a thread in the New Jersey Group for you...JJ


----------



## thedigitale (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks! I just responded in that group as well.


----------



## sauced (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry, never been in a competition. But......wishing you all the best and keep us informed how it all went!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## thedigitale (Jul 6, 2016)

Sauced said:


> Sorry, never been in a competition. But......wishing you all the best and keep us informed how it all went!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!


If you're free and want to help out, I'd be happy to have you along anyway. My brother is coming to lend a hand, but I could still use another set of hands.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 6, 2016)

awww man..  I just posted in your other thread (before reading this one)...  the main thing you need is plenty of help...  If I were closer I would give ya  hand as I like doing comps..  but being in Fl...  well...  hopefully somebody steps up and good luck...


----------



## thedigitale (Jul 6, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> awww man.. I just posted in your other thread (before reading this one)... the main thing you need is plenty of help... If I were closer I would give ya hand as I like doing comps.. but being in Fl... well... hopefully somebody steps up and good luck...


Yeah... fun times... I've got one working arm, and my brother has never used a stick burner... I figure that means grand champ is out, but I'll settle for reserve champion. ;)


----------



## sauced (Jul 6, 2016)

When and where is the competition?


----------



## sauced (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol....never mind, just saw the answer. Afraid I won't be able to help you out. Thought it was the Que by the Sea.


----------

